
Scammer ad charges credit card with fake merchant info - nu2ycombinator
How do I report this scammer to Facebook?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;ads&#x2F;library&#x2F;?active_status=all&amp;ad_type=all&amp;country=US&amp;impression_search_field=has_impressions_lifetime&amp;view_all_page_id=2261037334224684
======
nbm
Did you see an advert for it? (Just wondering why you're at the ads library
for it - it doesn't appear to have any ads.)

As for reporting it, the "Report a problem" button at the bottom of that page
will lead to this, but here is is:

* Go to the page - you can click it on the page's name in the advert, or you can search for it, or you can cheat and go to /2261037334224684 (that identifier from the URL you posted), which will take you to the page.

* Next to "Like", "Follow", "Share", there's an ellipsis thing, and under there, there's "Find support or report page", where you can selects "Scams and fake pages".

